# DirecTV drops the Weather Channel?



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there anyone else in this industry that just simply does not give a damn? And wishes that TWC would start being about the weather again????????


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have DirecTV and the loss of The Guesser Channel didn't bother me one bit


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They did???


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

There is so many places to get weather that I have not missed them.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

JimMarshall;1729734 said:


> Is there anyone else in this industry that just simply does not give a damn? And wishes that TWC would start being about the weather again????????


Yes. WGAS. Accuweather is starting their own tv channel. Maybe it will have weather on it.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Wilnip;1729789 said:


> Yes. WGAS. Accuweather is starting their own tv channel. Maybe it will have weather on it.


Hopefully. I was already tired of all their BS reality shows. Now that the entire broadcast is just one big PBS telethon against DirecTV I can't even stand to have it on to listen to it....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wilnip;1729789 said:


> Yes. WGAS. Accuweather is starting their own tv channel. Maybe it will have weather on it.


That would be great, if they were anything close to accurate. Which they're not.

The only thing I liked on TWC was the new episodes of Highway Thru Hell since they aren't airing it here in the states.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I have both DTV and cable so Im good. I like Highway Thru Hell too, don't pay too much attn. to their weather forecasts though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TWC does weather forecasts? 

I am really missing out. Accuweather sucks and is anything but accurate. TWC does weather. I needs to pay more attention.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

its no surprise to me, ever since NBC bought the weather channel its gone down hill, agenda driven b.s. from the left, to say the least.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

See ya......


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

FISHERBOY;1730009 said:


> its no surprise to me, ever since NBC bought the weather channel its gone down hill, agenda driven b.s. from the left, to say the least.


I agree. And it would be very nice to get accurate weather. I have 3 forecasts that I normally look at. Accuweather, TWC, and WeatherBug. None of them are ever consistent, and it is a constant guessing game of which one of the three is going to be accurate.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I also only watched highway thru hell and have been missing that even though it is usually only reruns of the same couple episodes. As far as weather I get that elsewhere.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

I liked storm chasers but the fact the the Weather Channel had very little to do with weather was crazy. 
I guess it's like the TV Guide Channel that has no guide.


----------



## tc21 (Feb 24, 2007)

They did us a favor. The weather channel has gone the route of MTV. You can get accurate forecasts with less hype and bling than what they put out if you know where to go.


----------

